# Gentoo installation

## daniellaube

Hallo!

Ich bin bei der gentoo installation bei 9.e angekommen. Ich will also meinen DHCP-client installieren.

Nun habe ich nun also eingegeben 

```
# emerge dhcpcd
```

und plötzlich kommt:

bash: emerge: command not found.

Was ist da los? es geht im chroot sowie im normalen nicht!

Was ist zu tun?

Danke!

DanielLast edited by daniellaube on Fri Feb 25, 2011 4:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Daniel, willkommen bei Gentoo.

Frage: vorherige emerge Befehle haben also bei dir also demnach funktioniert?

Und du hast zwischendrin nicht abgebrochen und neu angefangen?

was sagt die Ausgabe von mount in deiner chroot Umgebung?

Zeigt dein / tatsächlich auf dein entpacktes Stage-archiv sprich in deine neue/ künftige root Umgebung ?

Viel Erfolg, 

Andy.

----------

## daniellaube

Doch, ich habe mehrmals (ich glaube 2 mal) den Rechner herunter gefahren.

Ja, ich habe schon sachen mit emerge installiert.

"mount" zeigt bei mir einen 10 Zeilen langen Block an, von wegen tmpfs on/...

Die letzte frage verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe ein stage archiv heruntergeladen und entpackt!

Daniel

----------

## manuels

 *daniellaube wrote:*   

> "mount" zeigt bei mir einen 10 Zeilen langen Block an, von wegen tmpfs on/...

 Die brauchen wir.

 *Quote:*   

> Die letzte frage verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe ein stage archiv heruntergeladen und entpackt!

 Du "chroot-est" auch in das Verzeichnis in die du das stage-Archiv entpack hast?

----------

## daniellaube

Ich gebe immer 

```
export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

 ein, um in chroot zu kommen!

Ich habe das standart Verzeichnis genommen!

Ich bin also erst in /mnt/gentoo und habe es dann entpackt wie es auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5 steht!

----------

## daniellaube

Ich sehe grade das das nicht der richtige Befehl sein kann, denn ich kann dieses "chroot" auch in gentoo oder alles andere ändern  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

Aber 

```
#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

 geht auch nicht, weil er Probleme mit dem Verzeichnis hat...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Helft mir Bitte  :Confused: 

----------

## manuels

Wohin hast du denn das stage-Archiv damals entpackt?

----------

## daniellaube

Ich war ja in /mnt/gentoo und habe das archiv einfach mit "tar xvjpf stage3 u.s.w" entpackt. Ich denke also einfach in mein gentoo verzeichnis! Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange dabei und habe einfach die doku durchgearbeitet!

was ist zu tun?Last edited by daniellaube on Wed Feb 23, 2011 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doedel

<#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash>

tippst du die Raute mit?

----------

## daniellaube

nein ohne raute.

er zeigt ein fehler mit /bin/bash an das er das verzeichnis nicht findet oder dass es dieses garnicht gibt!

----------

## manuels

 *daniellaube wrote:*   

> Ich war ja in /mnt/gentoo und habe das archiv einfach mit "tar xvjpf stage3 u.s.w" entpack

 Ok, aber zwischendurch hast du ja mal neu gestartet.

Daher musst du vorher die Platte, auf die du das Archiv entpackt hast, wieder mounten.

Also, am Anfang der Installation hast du sowas wie

```
mount /dev/sd... /mnt/gentoo
```

eigegeben.

Suche raus, was du damals eigegeben hast und gebe es nochmal ein.

Dann chroote in /mnt/gentoo und du solltest emerge aufrufen können.

----------

## daniellaube

super klappt! Ihr seid super  :Very Happy:  Ich musste noch proc mounten, aber das war ja kein problem..DANKE

----------

## doedel

Es soll auch Leute geben, die Fehlermeldungen Posten und nich "öhm ja so irgendwie und ja so und vielleicht öhm". Das hilft ungemein!

----------

## daniellaube

Ich bin dabei kde zu installieren, aber bei

```
emerge kde-meta
```

hängt es sich bei "checking for suffix of executables..."

Jemand hilfe parat?

Lg,

Daniel

----------

## Josef.95

 *daniellaube wrote:*   

> Ich bin dabei kde zu installieren, aber bei
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-meta
> ```
> ...

 

Daniel, wie von doedel schon angedeutet wäre etwas mehr Info und eine klare Fehlermeldung hilfreich.

Um was für ein Paket und deren Version geht es denn überhaupt?

Schau mal was portage dir in die Shell geschrieben hat. Da sollte zb etwas bei sein wie „Poste bei Supportanfrgen bitte zumindest folgende Infos...”

Die 

```
emerge --info =Kategorie/Paket-Version
```

und möglichst auch die build.log 

(wo du diese findest sollte da auch mit beistehen)

----------

